# July 22 Cali-State Championship ∙



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

LG Productions Fresno Cali-State Championship 



This show will come up fast, much much more info coming soon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u know *SOCIOS* will be in da house


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 14 2007, 12:00 AM~8101378
> *u know SOCIOS will be in da house
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMM...................


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2007, 11:00 PM~8101378
> *u know SOCIOS will be in da house
> *


Aren't you going to our show :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hope Larry dont hire keak the sneak again


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2007, 12:49 PM~8104226
> *Hope Larry dont hire keak the sneak again
> *




no no no we will not be getting Keak the Sneak for this show trust me 




i will keep you all posted on whom will be coming to the show.


if u are going to enter the show i would pre-reg soon.




dta*97


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

no not entering the show just gonna go check out twillght zone


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 11:40 AM~8104167
> *Aren't you going to our show  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *





some members r goung 2 ur show n some 2 fresno but i have not decided which cuz somebody has not gotten back 2 me on da price of da booth :angry: :biggrin: but i'm not saying who :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 15 2007, 11:06 AM~8111100
> *some members r goung 2 ur show n some 2 fresno but i have not decided which cuz somebody has not gotten back 2 me on da price of da booth  :angry:  :biggrin:  but i'm not saying who  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


email this guy since he is the one with all the prices and i will make sure that he gets back to you by monday .... 

[email protected] ..... 

That way you will have a price by monday sound good bro .... sorry about that lag ....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8104427
> *no not entering the show just gonna go check out twillght zone
> *


x2


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

CREATIVITY will be there for sure, with maxxed out and expensive habit, maybe even the money pit will debut


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

_*<span style='color:blue'>Will be there !!!*

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:_


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NOKTURNAL always suports LG


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 15 2007, 04:31 PM~8112981
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NOKTURNAL always suports LG
> *


 hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jun 15 2007, 11:09 AM~8111117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


:thumbsup:_


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

are they giving out trophies or plaques again


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 15 2007, 03:42 PM~8112697
> *<span style='color:blue'>Will be there !!!
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


_
:werd:_


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know I'm there......


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 15 2007, 07:10 PM~8113442
> *are they giving out trophies or plaques again
> *




This show will have trophies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




much much more info coming soon



dta*97


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 15 2007, 06:10 PM~8113442
> *are they giving out trophies or plaques again
> *



you and che gonna bring your cars down??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 15 2007, 06:08 PM~8113433
> *:biggrin:
> so does da mean u will b there
> 
> *


Come on jess , im always there :uh: 








:no: :no: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0







WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS C.C will be in the house! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 16 2007, 01:06 AM~8115266
> *BLVD KINGS C.C  will be in the house! :biggrin:
> *


Johnnie Puttin' it Down


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 14 2007, 11:15 AM~8104388
> *no no no we will not be getting Keak the Sneak for this show trust me
> i will keep you all posted on whom will be coming to the show.
> if u are going to enter the show i would pre-reg soon.
> ...


what ever group you get think safety for the group and the fans.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8114884
> *Come on jess , im always there :uh:
> :no:  :no:                                :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *





:werd: :werd:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: DELEGATION C.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dont forget the cali showdown in 2 weeks


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 16 2007, 05:10 PM~8117760
> *dont forget the cali showdown in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> ...




its good to see all the support for the cali state championship here in fresno but like bobby said lets dont forget the cali show down coming up here in two weeks.



more info on the LG show coming up soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



dta*97


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 16 2007, 04:10 PM~8117760
> *dont forget the cali showdown in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> ...




u knowwwww we won't


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHERE THINKING ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 20 2007, 11:48 AM~8141681
> *WHERE THINKING ABOUT IT :biggrin:
> *




i hope u guys do make the show this year it would be nice to see East Side Car Club there. :thumbsup: 



if u guys have any question leave me a pm and i get back to you guys.


atomic


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 13 2007, 11:50 PM~8101316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much is it for pre-reg and what time is move-in, etc?
~M~


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jun 23 2007, 04:34 PM~8162448
> *How much is it for pre-reg and what time is move-in, etc?
> ~M~
> *


you thinking of coming up Marco???? would be nice to meet up and see the Rivi...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jun 16 2007, 01:54 AM~8115247
> *:0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0
> 
> 
> ...


so ummmm..I take it Nokturnal will be in the house....heheheheh


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jun 23 2007, 04:34 PM~8162448
> *How much is it for pre-reg and what time is move-in, etc?
> ~M~
> *



Pre Reg is going to be 30.00 and needs to be at the office two weeks before the car show.


if u want to set up for in doors on saturday most people in fresno start getting there around 6am but ive heard of people getting there around 5am also. if you want to set up on sunday i would should up around 6-7am to get in line and move in and give u some time to clean ur ride up and set up for the car show.


if u need a form please get one at http://www.lgproductions.net/entryform.html



well i hope this helps u out and hope to see you there.

atomic


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i think illl take the bike to this :cheesy:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2007, 03:52 PM~8167037
> *i think illl take the bike to this :cheesy:
> *




:thumbsup: 


it would be nice seeing ur bike there and thank you for the support.


atomic


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

heard an old school ride is coming out for this show :dunno:


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

Straight lace will be there we are putting are name on the map


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 24 2007, 03:52 PM~8167214
> *heard an old school ride is coming out for this show :dunno:
> *



HEARD TWILLIGHT ZONE WILL BE THERE BUT NOT SURE ITS ON THE FLYER


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

This show might be worth the drive from Sac


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2007, 02:52 PM~8167037
> *i think illl take the bike to this :cheesy:
> *






wuz up homie, I haven't seen my bike 4 a while :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 12:51 AM~8169952
> *HEARD TWILLIGHT ZONE WILL BE THERE BUT NOT SURE ITS ON THE FLYER
> *


another ride from the central valley.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING AFTER ALL


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 02:32 AM~8192773
> *LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING AFTER ALL
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jun 25 2007, 12:44 PM~8171905
> *This show might be worth the drive from Sac
> *





i would say that this show here would be one of the best shows to come down to bro, we got a lot of show cars, girls and much much much to do at this show.



let me know if u guys can make the show it would be nice seeing u guys here, keep in mind it would be better to pre-reg for any LG show cause it will not only save you some cash but you will not have to wait in that NONE PRE REG line.......



atomic

http://www.lgproductions.net/entryform.html


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 01:32 AM~8192773
> *LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING AFTER ALL
> *




:uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 28 2007, 10:24 AM~8194516
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 01:32 AM~8192773
> *LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING AFTER ALL
> *


Damn thought you were going to come out our way for our show :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 28 2007, 12:22 PM~8195269
> *Damn thought you were going to come out our way for our show  :0
> *



ITS THE SAME DAY????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 12:41 PM~8195405
> *ITS THE SAME DAY????
> *



Yup Yup


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WELL SHIT GOTTA TELL BIRD WE THOUGHT IT WAS THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

IS THERE A HOP ?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 29 2007, 11:01 PM~8206623
> *IS THERE A HOP ?
> *



PRETTY SURE BUT NOT SURE ON PAY OUTS


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

its going to be a HOT day. at least 100+ degrees.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 29 2007, 11:43 PM~8206772
> *its going to be a HOT day. at least 100+ degrees.
> *



AND THATS FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 29 2007, 10:32 PM~8206737
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey shod send me and e-mail so i can e-mail u back


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 29 2007, 11:43 PM~8206772
> *its going to be a HOT day. at least 100+ degrees.
> *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Jun 30 2007, 04:53 PM~8209895
> *hey shod send me and e-mail so i can e-mail u back
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jul 2 2007, 09:26 PM~8223046
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats crakn ralph ***** I seen yo ass out there in that big body with the booty all in the sky :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bout 3 more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

a rob u taken the caddy...


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 29 2007, 11:43 PM~8206772
> *its going to be a HOT day. at least 100+ degrees.
> *


If the temperature goes up, the hynas wear less. :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey all just got word that not only will we have mike lopez and his full custom 62 Twilight Zone but also he will also have a few other club rides. 






the tug of war also is going to happen for the car clubs, 100.00 for the winners and i hear that 559 kustomz and NokturnaL are the ones to win over, so if we got any other clubs out that that want a piece of them make sure u sign up for this.



atomic 


more info coming later today about the hop and the bikini contest also


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 5 2007, 03:13 PM~8241259
> *
> hey all just got word that not only will we have mike lopez and his full custom 62 Twilight Zone but also he will also have a few other club rides.
> the tug of war also is going to happen for the car clubs, 100.00 for the winners and i hear that 559 kustomz and NokturnaL are the ones to win over, so if we got any other clubs out that that want a piece of them make sure u sign up for this.
> ...


i will be there for sure , just got some free tickets from mega :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 04:27 PM~8242210
> *i will be there for sure , just got some free tickets from mega :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CHEAP ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 05:31 PM~8242238
> *CHEAP ASS :biggrin:
> *


always hating cause i got hook ups :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont know if I'm gonna take the lac I should though maybe w/a for sale sign :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 04:27 PM~8242210
> *i will be there for sure , just got some free tickets from mega :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I need 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 6 2007, 12:38 AM~8245482
> *I need 1  :biggrin:
> *


ok ill get u one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 11:39 PM~8245493
> *ok ill get u one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 6 2007, 12:59 AM~8245602
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 5 2007, 04:27 PM~8242210
> *i will be there for sure , just got some free tickets from mega :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they charge i never have to pay :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 6 2007, 10:57 AM~8248240
> *they charge i never have to pay  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





I'm hanging out wit u :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 6 2007, 03:13 PM~8249927
> *I'm hanging out wit u  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

2 weeks to showtime


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHAT ARE THE RULES IN THE RADICAL HOPP


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 8 2007, 10:58 AM~8258881
> *WHAT ARE THE RULES IN THE RADICAL HOPP
> *




you got a fax number i could send you the rules on the hop no problem bro.


dta*97


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

What are the pay outs for the Hopp ?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 10 2007, 10:56 PM~8280323
> *What are the pay outs for the Hopp ?
> *



ok ok the pay out for the hop, 7 classes $500.00 in the 7 classes and 3 make a class. its 50.00 to enter and it will get two people into the show and the car/truck to hop. For some reason if we got only 2 people to enter in one class both of them will battle for half the money.


if anyone needs the rules pm me your fax number and we will get them to you or call the office at (831)-636-0301 



Dont forget that we will have the TUG of WAR also for $100.00 


dta*97


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 10 2007, 11:35 PM~8281027
> *ok ok the pay out for the hop, 7 classes $500.00 in the 7 classes and 3 make a class.  its 50.00 to enter and it will get two people into the show and the car/truck to hop.  For some reason if we got only 2 people to enter in one class both of them will battle for half the money.
> if anyone needs the rules pm me your fax number and we will get them to you or call the office at (831)-636-0301
> Dont forget that we will have the TUG of WAR also for $100.00
> ...


WHY DON'T YOU JUST POST THEM UP FOR EVERYBODY?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 11 2007, 08:48 AM~8283461
> *WHY DON'T YOU JUST POST THEM UP FOR EVERYBODY?
> *


x2


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION SHOULD BE ROLLING IN ON SATURDAY  CANT WAIT HOPEFULLY ITS A GOOD TURNOUT :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

whos coming 2 hop


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

O.J WILL BE IN THE HOUSE RADICAL TRUCK CLASS B.B.A.D


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 AM~8283461
> *WHY DON'T YOU JUST POST THEM UP FOR EVERYBODY?
> *



ill see what i can do cause we got pages of rules here for each class for me its better to enter ur number and hit fax and it does it all for me but ill see what i can do peeps.


dta*97


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHAT AGES ARE FREE TO GET IN IS IT UNDER 12?? MY LIL SISTER WANTS TO GO WATCH MC MAGIC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 12 2007, 11:34 PM~8298940
> *WHAT AGES ARE FREE TO GET IN IS IT UNDER 12?? MY LIL SISTER WANTS TO GO WATCH MC MAGIC
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: yeah right ur sister :uh:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 13 2007, 12:34 AM~8298940
> *WHAT AGES ARE FREE TO GET IN IS IT UNDER 12?? MY LIL SISTER WANTS TO GO WATCH MC MAGIC
> *




10 and younger free with ADULT




its on the bottom of the flyer


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2007, 09:04 AM~8300744
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: yeah right ur sister  :uh:
> *



my wife, my daughter and my lil sister are actually going to the show with me just to watch this guy. for a minute i thought they wanted to spend some lowrider time with me but nope its just to go see mc magic.


you know you gonna be out there throwing your raider thong at him :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 13 2007, 11:50 AM~8301962
> *my wife, my daughter and my lil sister are actually going to the show with me just to watch this guy. for a minute i thought they wanted to spend some lowrider time with me but nope its just to go see mc magic.
> you know you gonna be out there throwing your raider thong at him :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: culero i was not going 2 go but I'll b there Sunday morning :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2007, 11:18 PM~8305795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: culero i was not going 2 go but I'll b there Sunday morning  :biggrin:
> *



sure you werent gonna be there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*What time the gates opening Saturday morning*.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 14 2007, 11:17 AM~8307582
> *What time the gates opening Saturday morning.
> *





people start getting in line around 6am and if im right the first gate will open up at 9am and the main gate to enter the show is at 11 or noon but i could be wrong. hope this helps u out bro c u there.


dta*97


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 14 2007, 11:27 AM~8307642
> *people start getting in line around 6am and if im right the first gate will open up at 9am and the main gate to enter the show is at 11 or noon but i could be wrong.  hope this helps u out bro c u there.
> dta*97
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

almost one week away,


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 14 2007, 09:17 AM~8307582
> *What time the gates opening Saturday morning.
> *


larry just called me to say gates open at 8


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8311906
> *larry just called me to say gates open at 8
> *


_*Cool!! Thanks Bro, I'll see you there if your going. I'm rolling out Friday visiting some family.*_


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

7 more dayz



dta*97


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i'll be there


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 15 2007, 09:45 PM~8315393
> *i'll be there
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

see you there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 15 2007, 11:32 AM~8312513
> *Cool!! Thanks Bro, I'll see you there if your going. I'm rolling out Friday visiting some family.
> *



so wut time is da carne asada?


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

_*My Grandson will be there, I'll make him take you a snack.  *_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 16 2007, 07:22 AM~8317608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost here, and so are them sleepless nights working on the g ride.  it will be a close shot but it will be done, lots of these to keep me going


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 14 2007, 09:17 AM~8307582
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>I'LL BE THERE EARLY, YOU BUYING BREAKFAST?? :biggrin: *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 16 2007, 05:23 PM~8321804
> *   its almost here, and so are them sleepless nights working on the g ride.   it will be a close shot but it will be done, lots of these to keep me going
> *


x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 16 2007, 06:18 PM~8322178
> *I'LL BE THERE EARLY, YOU BUYING BREAKFAST?? :biggrin:
> *




me 2


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

what clubs are going to enter the TUG of war?


dta*97


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whos moving in an sat


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE EARLY! TALKED TO LARRY AND HE SAID THAT THE GATES WILL OPEN AT 8AM ON SAT. 8AM-1PM FOR PRE REG.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Breakfast is on me.. I'll be sitting in line by the ice chest nothing like cold left over pizza and a couple of Cheladas - cerveza con limon y sal y clamato... and maybe some camaron..*


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*5 more days!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this trophies r better than those plaques :biggrin: da cup is 4 best of show


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 02:40 PM~8328871
> *
> 
> 
> ...




off the hook peeps the show is only 5 dayz away now



dta*97


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any one know a cool hotel near by


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 17 2007, 08:01 PM~8332191
> *any one know a cool hotel near by
> *



u have 2 stay away from kings cayon is fucking getto :biggrin: we always stay at 
best value inn
4141 n . blackstone ave

559 222-4445

:biggrin:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

what u waiting 4, got my bags packed. :nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

This show should be pretty good since the bay area show was cancelled.


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 08:10 PM~8332266
> *u have 2 stay away from kings cayon is fucking getto :biggrin: we always stay at
> best value inn
> 4141 n . blackstone ave
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htdt63_@Jul 17 2007, 08:29 PM~8332454
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *




:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok ok to everyone that is having questions about the hop, yes the money is on the table we got 7 classes, it takes 3 to make a class and if we got 2 they will battle for half the money. for some odd reason if we got only one person to enter in one class you will get 100.00 and u will throw a show for the people only.




Larry (LG) has over 30yrs in the game and has never not paid someone what they have won so for the people thinking that the money is not out there it is all u have to do is enter and do battle for it.




i got a phone call from OJ out there in orange cove i know he will be out there it would be nice to see him do battle against the black widow.



dta*97


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 



4 more dayz..........................................







dta*97


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 09:41 PM~8332593
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 u can stay hotel bowtie for 34.99 a night great food and service :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 09:41 PM~8332593
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 u can stay hotel bowtie for 34.99 a night great food and service :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 18 2007, 12:08 PM~8337195
> *:0  :0  :0 u can stay hotel bowtie for 34.99 a night great food and service  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS WOULD BE O.J FIRST TIME IN A FRESNO CARSHOW IT WOULD BE A NICE WARM UP FOR PORTLAND AND WELCOME ALL COMPETITORS WIN OR LOSE O.J IS DOWN TO DO ITS THANG THE SWITCH HITTING WILL BE BY THE OWNER AS LONG AS THE RULES STICK ITS ALL GOOD WE WILL EVEN BRING OUR RULER OUT 120"SHOULD BE SUFFICIANT ENOUGH WE UNDERSTAND NO GETTING STUCK NO DOUBLE SWITCHING O.J IS READY :0 :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2007, 01:16 PM~8337257
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


there u go again cochino


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 18 2007, 01:20 PM~8337293
> *THIS WOULD BE O.J FIRST TIME IN A FRESNO CARSHOW IT WOULD BE A NICE WARM UP FOR PORTLAND AND WELCOME ALL COMPETITORS WIN OR LOSE O.J IS DOWN TO DO ITS THANG THE SWITCH HITTING WILL BE BY THE OWNER AS LONG AS THE RULES STICK ITS ALL GOOD WE WILL EVEN BRING OUR RULER OUT 120"SHOULD BE SUFFICIANT ENOUGH WE UNDERSTAND NO GETTING STUCK NO DOUBLE SWITCHING O.J IS READY  :0  :0  :0  uffin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 18 2007, 12:08 PM~8337195
> *:0  :0  :0 u can stay hotel bowtie for 34.99 a night great food and service  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:0 



I'm not taking da truck so I'll b there Sunday morning :biggrin: wut time is breakfast?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2007, 04:26 PM~8338975
> *:0
> I'm not taking da truck so I'll b there Sunday morning  :biggrin:  wut time is breakfast?
> *


9 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 18 2007, 10:22 PM~8342086
> *9 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *

















:thumbsup:


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

THE LOYALTY ONES...WILL BE THERE


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 15 2007, 03:42 PM~8112697
> *<span style='color:blue'>Will be there !!!
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


_
i heard 23 ??????????_


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

nothin much dude.checking this shit out.i'm geting hooked on it now.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Jul 17 2007, 08:13 PM~8332292
> *what u waiting 4, got my bags packed. :nicoderm:
> *


SEE  YOU FOOLIOS SAT MORNING AT 7AM!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Jul 19 2007, 12:26 AM~8342790
> *nothin much dude.checking this shit out.i'm geting hooked on it now.
> *



about time you start posting :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2007, 11:41 PM~8342262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*3 more days*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 19 2007, 09:03 AM~8343951
> *3 more days
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 yep 3 more days well actually 2 for the people going on saturday, actually i got less than 48 hours. to put all my interior back in, clean the ride, and get it on a trailer, and be ready for sat morning at 6am, gonna need some extra blunts for this one.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 19 2007, 12:22 PM~8345203
> *:0  :0  :0 yep 3 more days well actually 2 for the people going on saturday, actually i got less than 48 hours. to put all my interior back in, clean the ride, and get it on a trailer, and be ready for sat morning at 6am, gonna need some extra blunts for this one.
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jul 17 2007, 08:25 PM~8332410
> *This show should be pretty good since the bay area show was cancelled.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*2 more days!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IV BEEN THINKING ALL DAY ABOUT TELLING YOU PEOPLE ABOUT THIS DUDE'S SHOW & HIM ALL DAY,

LARRY YOUR SOMETHING ELSE. A REGULAR DOCTOR JECKELL AND MR HIDE.

I WANT TO BURN YOU SO BAD. BUT IM GOING TO HOLD IT BACK.
IM SURE YOU WILL BURN YOUR SELF AGAIN WITH THE PEOPLE AT THIS SHOW LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO.
GOOD LUCK EL LARRY. !!!!
DAMM I WANT TO SAY IT. IM BITTING MY TOUGE
I HOPE IT DONT RAIN ON YOU AGAIN LIKE IT DID LAST TIME IN FRESNO.
CARMA A MOTHER FUCKER LARRY.

ALL THE TIME I BACKED YOU UP. AND YOUR SHOW'S ALL THEM WASTED YEARS OF KNOWING YOU. 
NEVER AGAIN. YOUR ON YOUR OWN DUDE YOU AND ME WERE THREW. !!!!!!.
I CANT HELP YOU NO MORE MAN. 
AND I USE TO THINK YOU WERE A REAL. O.G. YOUR AS FAKE AS A 3 DOLLAR BILL.
SHAME ON ME. YOU FOOLED ME.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

do tell


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im leaving in 6 hours do tell whats up whit it


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0 tell it like it is


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

A couple of LO*LYSTICS cars will be their tomorrow.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 21 2007, 02:00 PM~8359441
> *A couple of LO*LYSTICS cars will be their tomorrow.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 how many


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 20 2007, 11:07 PM~8357067
> *IV BEEN THINKING ALL DAY ABOUT TELLING YOU PEOPLE ABOUT THIS DUDE'S SHOW &  HIM ALL DAY,
> 
> LARRY YOUR SOMETHING ELSE. A REGULAR DOCTOR JECKELL AND MR HIDE.
> ...




please do tell :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

MUST WORK AT A BANK (TELLER) SHAME ON YOU STOP LOOKING FOR A SPLINTER IN YOUR BROTHERS EYE WHEN YOU HAVE A STICK IN YOURS


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 20 2007, 09:07 PM~8357067
> *IV BEEN THINKING ALL DAY ABOUT TELLING YOU PEOPLE ABOUT THIS DUDE'S SHOW &  HIM ALL DAY,
> 
> LARRY YOUR SOMETHING ELSE. A REGULAR DOCTOR JECKELL AND MR HIDE.
> ...


I WONDER IF ITS ABOUT THE CRAPPY TROPHYS AGAIN???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i forgot all bout this show but larry called me and asked me to bring the bike yesterday so i guess imma go up there 2 marro


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jul 21 2007, 06:09 PM~8360360
> *I WONDER IF ITS ABOUT THE CRAPPY TROPHYS AGAIN???
> *


lol yeah i heard they were pretty bad and took forever to get them out


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT A BOYCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like its going to be off the hoook peeps if u are not there yet get there 2morrow morning at get ur ride in there.


dta*97





bikini contest is going to be something to watch trust me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 21 2007, 06:57 PM~8360742
> *looks like its going to be off the hoook peeps if u are not there yet get there 2morrow morning at get ur ride in there.
> dta*97
> bikini contest is going to be something to watch trust me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



YEAH RIGHT HOMIE!!!!! THE PAST 10 YEARS IVE BEEN GOING TO SHOWS ALL THE BIKINI CONTEST IN FRESNO SUCK BIG TIME. THEY ALWAYS GET SOME SHADY ANOREXIC LOOKING BITCHES ON THE STAGE. BUT HEY IF YOU LIKE BITCHES WITH NO ASS AND TITS THEN ITS FOR YOU


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2007, 09:41 PM~8361211
> *YEAH RIGHT HOMIE!!!!! THE PAST 10 YEARS IVE BEEN GOING TO SHOWS ALL THE BIKINI CONTEST IN FRESNO SUCK BIG TIME. THEY ALWAYS GET SOME SHADY ANOREXIC LOOKING BITCHES ON THE STAGE. BUT HEY IF YOU LIKE BITCHES WITH NO ASS AND TITS THEN ITS FOR YOU
> *




trust me bro, this one should be better than others, so what u saying fresno does not have women out there?



i got one girl going out there that is going to move her tits and move her ass from top to bottom.


:biggrin: 

dta*97


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

FRESNO HAS GIRLS, BUT IT SEEMS LIKE THE ONLY GOOD ONES ARE FROM STRIP JOINTS. NOT LIKE OTHER PLACES WERE THEY GET SOME FREAK FROM THE CROWD.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2007, 09:00 PM~8361300
> *FRESNO HAS GIRLS, BUT IT SEEMS LIKE THE ONLY GOOD ONES ARE FROM STRIP JOINTS. NOT LIKE OTHER PLACES WERE THEY GET SOME FREAK FROM THE CROWD.
> *


WE GOTTA PUT A WIG ON YOU CABRON GET THAT MONEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 21 2007, 10:15 PM~8361342
> *WE GOTTA PUT A WIG ON YOU CABRON GET THAT MONEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




lmao



one of my girls she was here for a min kicking it she will be there and could enter that shit too.


little asian girl got moves too 



dta*97


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 21 2007, 09:17 PM~8361345
> *lmao
> one of my girls she was here for a min kicking it she will be there and could enter that shit too.
> little asian girl got moves too
> ...


I BET SHE AINT GOT NOTHING ON MY PRIMS :cheesy:  SHOW EM CUZ POP LOCK IT DROP IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

See you there in the morning PAULY :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily+Jul 21 2007, 09:23 PM~8361355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ILL TAKE YOUR STUFF TOMORROW


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

see u guys there in the morning wit the bike if u see me say wat up

now i gotta get some sleep we gone leave at 4


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2007, 09:25 PM~8361360
> *YOUR THE ONE WITH THE TITTES BISH
> ILL TAKE YOUR STUFF TOMORROW
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:JUST PUT YOUR HEELIES ON :0 :biggrin:
J/K SEE TOMMARRO :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Jul 21 2007, 07:47 PM~8360708
> *I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT A BOYCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dam were u been call me homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 21 2007, 10:27 PM~8361368
> *see u guys there in the morning wit the bike if u see me say wat up
> 
> now i gotta get some sleep we gone leave at 4
> *




have a safe drive bro, nice that u could make the show also.

thank you

dta*97


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE A COUPLE CARS DEEP! :cheesy:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 21 2007, 10:55 PM~8361480
> *LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE A COUPLE CARS DEEP! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

whats up rob


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 21 2007, 10:31 PM~8361623
> *whats up rob
> *


 :wave: wut up kipp  taking the cuttie to the show


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 21 2007, 09:15 PM~8361342
> *WE GOTTA PUT A WIG ON YOU CABRON GET THAT MONEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

NOPE ITS NOT READY


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 21 2007, 11:00 PM~8361778
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE :biggrin: ILL MEET YOU AND THE REST OF THE KINGS TOMORROW


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Eastbay68 will be there


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Boulevard Image is on there way!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

rollerz only already there we been there since 1 am saturday morning


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 22 2007, 11:03 AM~8363463
> *rollerz only already there we been there since 1 am saturday morning
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

I HEARD THAT THE HOP WAS CANCELLED & THERE WAS NO CONCERT AT ALL!!!

FUCK THAT GUY LARRY!!! :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: 

I PERSONALLY HAVENT EVEN THOUGHT OF GOING 2 ONE OF HIS SHOWS FOR AT LEAST 2 YEARS NOW!!! OH WELL WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND!!!

HE IS JUST FUCKING HIMSELF IN THE ASS!!! :buttkick: 

THATS JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jul 22 2007, 03:11 PM~8365024
> *I HEARD THAT THE HOP WAS CANCELLED & THERE WAS NO CONCERT AT ALL!!!
> 
> FUCK THAT GUY LARRY!!! :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I agree fuck him and his booty ass shows a waste of time fucking bastard he tried to make my little bro stand in line when he had his ristband on everyone else was walking in & out and not standing in line FUCK THAT GUY IN HIS EYE SOCKET OLD BASTARD KEEP YOUR WACK ASS SHOWS NO HOP HAVING ASS OUT OF FRESNO BIIIIIAAAAATCH!!!!!!!! :twak: :thumbsdown: :machinegun: :guns:  :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :burn: :burn:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

HOPEFULLY OTHERS READ THIS SHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jul 22 2007, 03:45 PM~8365244
> *HOPEFULLY OTHERS READ THIS SHIT!!! :biggrin:
> *


of course we`re reading this I`m fuckin glad I didn`t go I was just gonna check out the hop thats fucked up if any hoppers showed up :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I had a good time at the show dispite no hop competition, lots of real nice rides out there problably best show in fresno that i've been to this year , plus i got to talk to some of the fellas from other clubs


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 22 2007, 11:09 PM~8368396
> *I had a good time at the show dispite no hop competition, lots of real nice rides out there problably best show in fresno that i've been to this year , plus i got to talk to some of the fellas from other clubs
> *



fuck the show it was all about talking and meeting people out there for me


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 22 2007, 11:14 PM~8368425
> *fuck the show it was all about talking and meeting people out there for me
> *


didnt make it to this show, was at the bay area bosses's picnic


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

hey rick, what did u place............


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 22 2007, 11:22 PM~8368470
> *hey rick, what did u place............
> *


2nd in 90's semi-full :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

:dunno: Anybody go to Shakey's after the show? Got out early and had to head back to Tulare. Got some pics of the show but none of the after show. I heard that was poppin'. Nokturnal won the tug-of-war! Congrats. Today was a good day.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't make it out there.....where are all the pics???


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 22 2007, 11:14 PM~8368425
> *fuck the show it was all about talking and meeting people out there for me
> *


i'ts always about the people :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jul 22 2007, 11:18 PM~8368449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill post my 50 pics tomorrow, didnt take that many.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 22 2007, 10:28 PM~8368496
> *
> shakeys was poppin' i didnt get pics from shakeys though.
> ill post my 50 pics tomorrow, didnt take that many.
> *


Damn, wish we were there. Oh well, somebody post up pics of the aftershow soon, thanks :biggrin: . i thought I heard that the trokita from Orange Cove put up some $ against Black Widow for the Shakey's show. Anyone? :dunno: Someone at the show told me something like that.


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8361211
> *YEAH RIGHT HOMIE!!!!! THE PAST 10 YEARS IVE BEEN GOING TO SHOWS ALL THE BIKINI CONTEST IN FRESNO SUCK BIG TIME. THEY ALWAYS GET SOME SHADY ANOREXIC LOOKING BITCHES ON THE STAGE. BUT HEY IF YOU LIKE BITCHES WITH NO ASS AND TITS THEN ITS FOR YOU
> *


AND GUESS WHAT THATS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED....UGLY ASS ANOREXIC BITCHES UP THERE.. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

whey to go homie


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Good show , great turout despite no hop and hot weather but met alot of cool people thats what it is all about :thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

WAS A GOOD SHOW. WE (LO*LYSTICS C.C. FROM SACRA) PLACED IN 4 OUT OF 5 OF OUR CARS.  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

can someone post some pics there was alot of nice cars


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I took 498 pics will post later need to get some sleep after long ass day.I even got pics from the hop at shakeys good Turnout had 7 hoppers out there. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 22 2007, 11:04 PM~8368669
> *I took 498 pics will post later need to get some sleep after long ass day.I even got pics from the hop at shakeys good Turnout had 7 hoppers out there. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jul 22 2007, 11:58 PM~8368639
> *WAS A GOOD SHOW. WE (LO*LYSTICS C.C.) PLACED IN 4 OUT OF 5 OF OUR CARS.       :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


:thumbsup: congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy+Jul 22 2007, 11:41 PM~8368551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tell you homie, didnt i predict that shit and was told there was gonna be bomb bitches up there? what happen? they probably didnt pay the strip joint enough to borrow there hoes.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 22 2007, 11:25 PM~8368487
> *I didn't make it out there.....where are all the pics???
> *


your the picture guy :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Good show.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 01:32 AM~8368921
> *your the picture guy  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I know but I had a long weekend. Partied too much on Saturday night.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

HAD A GOOD TIME...................


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jul 23 2007, 08:06 AM~8370159
> *HAD A GOOD TIME...................
> *


Hey bro uguys have some bad ass cars great standards


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 23 2007, 12:57 AM~8368636
> *Good show , great turout despite no hop and hot weather but met alot of cool people thats what it is all about :thumbsup:
> *


nice meeting u homie cars looked very nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmm another great show :biggrin: but 2 fucking hotttttttt :angry: but again I got 2 talk 2 some great people n met some more great people :biggrin: CARNALES UNIDOS rep big time lot's of props 2 all  a lot of nice rides, I forgot 2 go n hang da Raider dice on Big Shod truck 



some of da club members da I had da pleasure 2 talk 2 were from Carnales Unidos, Sickness, Nokturnal, Rollerz Only,New Style,UCE, Goodfellas,Castroville Midnighters n Lo*Lystics.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2007, 09:52 AM~8370469
> *dammmmmmmmm another great show  :biggrin:  but 2 fucking hotttttttt  :angry:  but again I got 2 talk 2 some great people n met some more great people  :biggrin:  CARNALES UNIDOS rep big time lot's of props 2 all    a lot of nice rides, I forgot 2 go n hang da Raider dice on Big Shod truck
> *


WAY TOOO HOT NOT EVEN THE BEER WAS COLD ENOUGH..... AND YUP SHOD NEEDS SOME SILVER AND BLACK IN THAT TRUCK..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 22 2007, 11:41 PM~8368551
> *Damn, wish we were there. Oh well, somebody post up pics of the aftershow soon, thanks  :biggrin: . i thought I heard that the trokita from Orange Cove put up some $ against Black Widow for the Shakey's show. Anyone? :dunno:  Someone at the show told me something like that.
> *


O.J WAS READY WITH CASH IN HAND WE WILL SEE WHATS UP IN PORTLAND SEE IF HE WILL GO CAUSE IT WILL GET STUCK AT 90-91 AND THEN LOCK UP THE REAR TILL THE TRUCK IS STRAIGHT UP AND DOWN THATS NOT HOPPING LOWRIDER RULES WONT ALLOW THAT HE COULD HAVE THE SHAKEYS DOUBLE SWITCH CHAMPIONSHIP O.J HIT IN THE 100" MARK AND DIDNT GET STUCK LAST NIGHT AUG 5TH LOWRIDER NATIONALS HE COULD DOUBLE SWITCH WE WILL BE IN PORTLAND PUTTING IT DOWN WITH THE BIGG BOYZ AND DONT GET IT TWISTED WE AINT TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE THIS IS ABOUT HOPPING I GIVE YOU PROPS YOUNG HOMIE HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS DO GO TO PORTLAND :0 :0 IT WILL BE FUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 23 2007, 10:04 AM~8370540
> *WAY TOOO HOT NOT EVEN THE BEER WAS COLD ENOUGH..... AND YUP SHOD NEEDS SOME SILVER AND BLACK IN THAT TRUCK..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







I'm not use to da type of weather  :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

good show though lots of nice rides...... lets see some pics... imma start posting i started off good and then the beer kicks in and my mind wanders else where.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 23 2007, 10:11 AM~8370200
> *Hey bro uguys have some bad ass cars great standards
> *


THANKS..........HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE SHOW


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

I THINK I PASSED OUT AFTER THAT ONE...
THE HEAT AND ABOUT A 18 PACK DONT MIX VERY WELL... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 23 2007, 10:03 AM~8370944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!! :thumbsup: I wanted to take those kind of pics too but had wifey on my ass :uh: .


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

HA... I USUALLY TAKE WAY MORE BUT IT WAS HOTT AS HELL... AND I WAS DRUNK AS FUCK I ALMOST LOST MY CAMERA.....  BUT I T WAS FUN.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: alot of tortas out there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:08 PM~8371894
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: alot of tortas out there
> *


U AINT LYING ABOUT THAT ONE.... SORRY WHEN I DRINK EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD... MY BAD... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 23 2007, 02:12 PM~8371922
> *U AINT LYING ABOUT THAT ONE.... SORRY WHEN I DRINK EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD... MY BAD... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 23 2007, 01:12 PM~8371922
> *U AINT LYING ABOUT THAT ONE.... SORRY WHEN I DRINK EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD... MY BAD... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

more pics please :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

uploading right now :biggrin: i only took 50 pics. too damn tired to take pics all day. i was there saturday from noon to 6:30 so i was burnt out.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Were are the pics? I didn't have my camera.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 23 2007, 03:31 PM~8372904
> *Were are the pics?  I didn't have my camera.
> *



how you gonna come to a show without a camara?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 23 2007, 03:32 PM~8372913
> *how you gonna come to a show without a camara?
> *


and with out my car. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

im gonna post my pics here since i only took 70 pics.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

the homie mike from TOGETHER C.C


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 23 2007, 10:04 AM~8370540
> *WAY TOOO HOT NOT EVEN THE BEER WAS COLD ENOUGH..... AND YUP SHOD NEEDS SOME SILVER AND BLACK IN THAT TRUCK..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



way to hot for beer :biggrin: :biggrin: 

right c-dro :uh: :uh: 

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TWILLGHT ZONE FROM LIFESTYLE C.C.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2007, 09:52 AM~8370469
> *dammmmmmmmm another great show  :biggrin:  but 2 fucking hotttttttt  :angry:  but again I got 2 talk 2 some great people n met some more great people  :biggrin:  CARNALES UNIDOS rep big time lot's of props 2 all    a lot of nice rides, I forgot 2 go n hang da Raider dice on Big Shod truck
> some of da club members da I had da pleasure 2 talk 2 were from Carnales Unidos, Sickness, Nokturnal, Rollerz Only,New Style,UCE, Goodfellas,Castroville Midnighters n Lo*Lystics.
> *


Good seeing you too....

and it's got all the silver and black it's going to get

:yes: :yes: 







































c-dro .... remember this




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 23 2007, 01:12 PM~8371922
> *U AINT LYING ABOUT THAT ONE.... SORRY WHEN I DRINK EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD... MY BAD... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea blame it on the beer!!!! :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2007, 05:07 PM~8373544
> *yea blame it on the beer!!!! :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



TORTAS NEED LOVE TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 3wishz, CHROME-N-PAINT, ghost, skan91, CHEVROLET


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2007, 09:52 AM~8370469
> *dammmmmmmmm another great show  :biggrin:  but 2 fucking hotttttttt  :angry:  but again I got 2 talk 2 some great people n met some more great people  :biggrin:  CARNALES UNIDOS rep big time lot's of props 2 all    a lot of nice rides, I forgot 2 go n hang da Raider dice on Big Shod truck
> some of da club members da I had da pleasure 2 talk 2 were from Carnales Unidos, Sickness, Nokturnal, Rollerz Only,New Style,UCE, Goodfellas,Castroville Midnighters n Lo*Lystics.
> *


it wasnt hot, aleast not in our building :biggrin: thanks for the props


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 23 2007, 01:01 PM~8371373
> *HA... I USUALLY TAKE WAY MORE BUT IT WAS HOTT AS HELL... AND I WAS DRUNK AS FUCK I ALMOST LOST MY CAMERA.....   BUT I T WAS FUN.... :biggrin:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up homie..it was cool seeing you guys again....thanks for the H2O.....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 23 2007, 06:05 PM~8373900
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up homie..it was cool seeing you guys again....thanks for the H2O.....
> *


SUP TORO,,GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT SAFE,,SEE YOU IN BAKERSFIELD :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TO DA BIG HOMMIE " M I K E " YUR CAR LOOKED GOOD ASS HELL BIG DOG!!!! WE'RE GONNA HAVE 2 MAKE A TRIP UP THUR 1 DAY!!! U NO HOW SHIT IS DOWN HERE!!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT 4 U MIKE!! 1O1 % BRO!!! U KEEP REPRESENTING THAT BEAUTIFULL "PLACA" OUT THUR LOS ANGELES STYLE CARNAL!!! " P U R O - T O G E T H E R - TILL THAT FUCKEN CASKET DROPS ESE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2007, 05:04 PM~8373521
> *Good seeing you too....
> 
> and it's got all the silver and black it's going to get
> ...






:uh: :uh: :uh:  so let's roll down to Irvine this weekend?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2007, 08:30 PM~8375315
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:   so let's roll down to Irvine this weekend?
> *


WHAT DAY ARE YOU GOING? :uh:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice show. We had a good time with a lot of nice people. Well worth the trip.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND WE HAD FUN AND BULLSHITTED WITH A LOT OF MY NORTH CAL HOME BOYS SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heres what went down at shakeys after the show



> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Jul 23 2007, 10:51 PM~8376631
> * WUD UP HOMIES .. OK THIS IS WHAT WENT DOWN AT SHAKEYS .. TRUCK HOP.. FUCKED UP ON ONE VIDEO TURNED MY DIGI CAM LONG WAYZ..LOL.. TOO MANY BEERS THAT DAY BUT YALL GET THE POINT STILL. JUST LEAD UR HEAD A LIL BIT HAHAH .. HOPE YALL ENJOY....
> 
> BLACKWIDOW VS. OJ
> ...


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jul 22 2007, 03:24 PM~8365116
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I agree fuck him and his booty ass shows a waste of time fucking bastard he tried to make my little bro stand in line when he had his ristband on everyone else was walking in & out and not standing in line FUCK THAT GUY IN HIS EYE SOCKET OLD BASTARD KEEP YOUR WACK ASS SHOWS NO HOP HAVING ASS OUT OF FRESNO BIIIIIAAAAATCH!!!!!!!! :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :machinegun:  :guns:    :buttkick:  :nono:  :barf:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


Thats why his sorry ass isnt doing any shows in san jose cuz he aint about shit and wat i herd he owes alot of people some money from where he did try to do shows that he ran out and never paid.. Fresno youo guys can keep his sorry leprecan biatch ass over there !! LOL JK


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Jul 24 2007, 01:13 AM~8377052
> *Thats why his sorry ass isnt doing any shows in san jose cuz he aint about shit and wat i herd he owes alot of people some money  from where he did try to do shows that he ran out and never paid.. Fresno youo guys can keep his sorry leprecan biatch ass over there !! LOL JK
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2007, 08:33 PM~8375342
> *WHAT DAY ARE YOU GOING? :uh:
> *






I'm leaving sat morning staying at da 2tree just chill with da kids in da pool n sunday go 2 da show n come back after da show


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2007, 05:07 PM~8373544
> *yea blame it on the beer!!!! :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


OHHH I REMEMBER ALRIGHT IT WAS AFTER THET WAS THE BLURR.... I WAS PASSED THE FUCK OUT THAT HEAT KICKED MY ASS PICKED ME BACK UP AND KICKED MY ASS AGAIN...... I COULDNT EVEN GET UP TO GET MY TROPHYS..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SEE U GUYS AT NATIONALS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jul 22 2007, 11:58 PM~8368639
> *WAS A GOOD SHOW. WE (LO*LYSTICS C.C. FROM SACRA) PLACED IN 4 OUT OF 5 OF OUR CARS.       :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jul 24 2007, 02:37 PM~8380997
> *well we (lo*lystics c.c. from Broderick)were it all started from did not know about the show.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 24 2007, 02:50 PM~8381074
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: LO-LYSTICS started in Visalia CHE. my uncle was a member back in the 80s.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 24 2007, 01:37 PM~8380595
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it wuz great talking 2 u homie


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jul 22 2007, 03:11 PM~8365024
> *I HEARD THAT THE HOP WAS CANCELLED & THERE WAS NO CONCERT AT ALL!!!
> 
> FUCK THAT GUY LARRY!!! :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> ...



so who didnt show up this time?? Keak da Sneak? GQ or McMagik?? he sure does have that touch of not haveing a good concert!! :cheesy:  : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: someone maybe do this to him and knock some sense into him to get his shit str8 :twak: :dunno:
or do some :buttkick: :around: cuz that is a :nono:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

there was a concert just no hop. gq, mc magic, and some hypy fools all showed up. but lg didnt have a hop. heard he banned some hoppers from ever attending his shows. oh well his lost not the hoppers theres other shows for them to compete they dont need larry, larry needs them. heard he was calling people up to come to his show.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 25 2007, 06:30 AM~8386036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ah the great tecate girls big bootys


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2007, 07:15 PM~8373982
> *SUP TORO,,GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT SAFE,,SEE YOU IN BAKERSFIELD :thumbsup:
> *


sup BigShod....yup..I"ll be there...I have a Raider jersey for you too....  heheheh......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 25 2007, 01:06 AM~8385354
> *there was a concert just no hop. gq, mc magic, and some hypy fools all showed up. but lg didnt have a hop. heard he banned some hoppers from ever attending his shows. oh well his lost not the hoppers theres other shows for them to compete they dont need larry, larry needs them. heard he was calling people up to come to his show.
> *


I heard the same thing ....


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Jul 24 2007, 11:48 PM~8385256
> *so who didnt show up this time?? Keak da Sneak? GQ or McMagik?? he sure does have that touch of not haveing a good concert!! :cheesy:    : :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: someone maybe do this to him and knock some sense into him to get his shit str8 :twak:  :dunno:
> or do some  :buttkick:  :around: cuz that is a  :nono:
> *


MC Magic played right at the end. I don't think Kafani showed up, instead they had up some hyphy dudes playing knock off songs. The bikini contest sucked because the girls were weak, but I'm not sure you can blame a promoter for that. At least the Tecate girls looked good up on stage.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT CAR TOOK 1ST PLACE MILD CUSTOM 80'S.....? JUST CURIOUS I FEEL ASLEEP AT THE AWARDS CERAMONY....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 24 2007, 03:07 PM~8381192
> *:buttkick: LO-LYSTICS started in Visalia CHE. my  uncle was a member back in the 80s.
> *


Yes I've heard they been around for years just didn't know were exactly it started from. Gotta respect that kind of tradition.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

At least the Tecate girls looked good up on stage.

was that before or aftr you were drinking!! thats shisty wat he is doing like someone said b4 u dont need him he needs you (the cars) :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 25 2007, 07:10 PM~8391430
> *WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

I KNOW THATS WRONG :uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

DAMN I LOOK GOOD DRUNK PASSED OUT AND ALL....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
FUCKIN' SHOD I THOUGHT WE WERE BOYS... WERE U JUST MAD CAUSE ROBERT WAS GONE... IM SORRY HE'LL BE AT NATIONALS AND U GUYS CAN PLAY GRAB ASS ALL YOU WANT....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 26 2007, 08:21 AM~8395206
> *DAMN I LOOK GOOD DRUNK PASSED OUT AND ALL....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> FUCKIN' SHOD I THOUGHT WE WERE BOYS... WERE U JUST MAD CAUSE ROBERT WAS GONE... IM SORRY HE'LL BE AT NATIONALS AND U GUYS CAN PLAY GRAB ASS ALL YOU WANT....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*





:uh: damm Shod esas mañas no te las conocia :uh: is da a Denver thang :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 26 2007, 10:00 AM~8395897
> *:uh: damm Shod esas mañas no te las conocia :uh: is da a Denver thang  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOTH OF THESE BRONCO FANS...... I THINK THEY'RE BOTH FROM BRONCOBACK MOUNTAIN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 








AFTER THIS PICTURE I HEARD THEY MADE OUT IN THE BATHROOM..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 26 2007, 10:27 AM~8396191
> *BOTH OF THESE BRONCO FANS...... I THINK THEY'RE BOTH FROM BRONCOBACK MOUNTAIN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now thats some funny shit!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

MAKE SURE U TELL SHOD THAT...... BUT DONT STAND TOO CLOSE HE MIGHT EAT YOU...... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Jul 26 2007, 11:53 AM~8396829
> *now thats some funny shit!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOW I KNOW WHY ROBERT WANTED MY WHITE PANTS HE WAS CHECKING ME OUT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 26 2007, 10:27 AM~8396191
> *BOTH OF THESE BRONCO FANS...... I THINK THEY'RE BOTH FROM BRONCOBACK MOUNTAIN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: Here are some flics that i took


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

